# Steam wand tips



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a Heavenly which produces steam like the flying scotsman so makes it difficult to get good microfoam on smaller amounts of milk. I know I probably need a new steam tip with less/smaller holes but not sure what to go for or where to buy (I presume fracino sell them but their postage charge is relatively high for small value orders) What are other heavenly/cherub owners using? I presume mine is stock which, I think, is 4 x 1.5mm


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the Classico which has a stock 4 hole tip that looks like 1mm and I have no problem with steaming small amounts of milk. It's quick and the thermometer I use can't keep up but the quality of milk is excellent.

I remember when I was doing research for my machine there was a lot of people saying they'd sacked the stock tips off and bought Londinium tips direct from Londinium with good results. I've got a feeling at some point the original cherub/heavenly tip was switched for the same sort they use when building the Londinium but I don't know this for a fact, it's just something that would explain why I get good microfoam when others struggle.

Is yours a new or old machine?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> I have the Classico which has a stock 4 hole tip that looks like 1mm and I have no problem with steaming small amounts of milk. It's quick and the thermometer I use can't keep up but the quality of milk is excellent.
> 
> I remember when I was doing research for my machine there was a lot of people saying they'd sacked the stock tips off and bought Londinium tips direct from Londinium with good results. I've got a feeling at some point the original cherub/heavenly tip was switched for the same sort they use when building the Londinium but I don't know this for a fact, it's just something that would explain why I get good microfoam when others struggle.
> 
> Is yours a new or old machine?


My machine is an early one which I picked up in a poor state and spent too much getting it back into commission. There is a huge amount of steam and trying to steam anything but large amounts of milk just ends up with the milk getting too hot too quickly


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just had a look at the steam arm from the Heavenly on Fracino's website and It's different to the one on the Classico. My Classico appears to have the whole steam arm from the Londinium, I'm not sure if this is something on all of them or if they'd just run out when my production run was done and put them on instead.

If it was me and I'd already spent a lot of money on the machine, I'd just buy a cheapy 2 hole tip and see how I go. The other choice would be to either buy a Londinium steam tip if they're still available or buy a full steam arm from them, which is definitely listed on Londinium's website. You'd need to just double check with either Fracino or Londinium that it will fit first though.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> I've just had a look at the steam arm from the Heavenly on Fracino's website and It's different to the one on the Classico. My Classico appears to have the whole steam arm from the Londinium, I'm not sure if this is something on all of them or if they'd just run out when my production run was done and put them on instead.
> 
> If it was me and I'd already spent a lot of money on the machine, I'd just buy a cheapy 2 hole tip and see how I go. The other choice would be to either buy a Londinium steam tip if they're still available or buy a full steam arm from them, which is definitely listed on Londinium's website. You'd need to just double check with either Fracino or Londinium that it will fit first though.


Cheers, I don't think the arm will really make any difference and don;t want to spend unnecessarily so will probably call fracino in the week and see what they sell tip wise. Thanks for your help


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

the Londinium arm has a male thread on the steam tip whereas the Fracino steam tip has a female thread. If you go for a Londinium solution you need the complete steam arm. It does make a huge difference to steaming


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought a few different tips from espresso and they have a variety of sizes. I use the 4 x 1.0mm at the moment

Gaz


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Greenpotterer said:


> I bought a few different tips from espresso and they have a variety of sizes. I use the 4 x 1.0mm at the moment
> 
> Gaz


Espresso? Do you mean espresso underground? I sent a message through their web enquiry form weeks ago about something and they didn't reply


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I am also using the 4x 1mm from espresso underground.

Works well.

Also tried the 2x 1mm but it takes too long to steam milk for me

.


----------

